# Not really DWA...



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

First off, I have been "asked" by the other half not to keep DWA's and I'm going to go with her wishes. Unfortunatly, I think the DWA snakes are some of the prettiest in the world.
So, I was wondering if anyone knew any species that arn't DWA, but look like the ones that are (if that makes sense).
Especially interested in anything that looks like a green mamba, or a coper head, but I'm open to almost anything.
Of course, if I'm being stupid, and there is no such animal, then feel free to tell me so.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

People are always asking me if my red tailed racers are venemous but that might just be because they're green :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been asked by several (non snake keepers) if it was legal to keep my GTP, because "surely it could kill you". Again, I think most people think "Green snake = deadly"


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

any other snakes out there that looks like their DWA cousins?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Milk Snakes - a fantastic mimic!

Hognoses too, they have a 'venomous look' about them


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres snakes that resemble it, coral snake mimics spring to mind


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

rough green snakes look like mini mambas the inside of there mouth is jet black


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Rain said:


> First off, I have been "asked" by the other half not to keep DWA's and I'm going to go with her wishes. Unfortunatly, I think the DWA snakes are some of the prettiest in the world.
> So, I was wondering if anyone knew any species that arn't DWA, but look like the ones that are (if that makes sense).
> Especially interested in anything that looks like a green mamba, or a coper head, but I'm open to almost anything.
> Of course, if I'm being stupid, and there is no such animal, then feel free to tell me so.


Same here, i once wanted a snake that looked venomouse, i think Bulls and Hog Noses could be seen as venomouse by non keepers (and Hog noses are rear fanged) also Mangroove Snakes are venomouse, and look venomouse, and have recently been taken from the DWAL list, Boiga sp's theres a few...


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

viper362 said:


> rough green snakes look like mini mambas the inside of there mouth is jet black


These were the first things that sprang to my mind, and I'd love some anyway


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the inside of a green mambas mouth is not black though is it?


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

they r quite cool and unusual as they eat crix. i picked up 2 last night will try and get some pix l8ter


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Nope it aint black inside a mamba's mouth!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

A black inside-of-mouth 'looks' dangerous. That's why they have it anyway - to try to scare off predators, hoping that they think the Rough Green is more dangerous than it really is.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

viper362 said:


> they r quite cool and unusual as they eat crix. i picked up 2 last night will try and get some pix l8ter


Who, what, when, where, and how much! lol


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Venomoids spring to mind if your after a cobra that won't kill you
MIKE


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

snakewispera snr said:


> Venomoids spring to mind if your after a cobra that won't kill you
> MIKE


Are they still DWA? As I will not get a DWA, firstly, it will void my health insurance :'(
and secondly, if I have a DWA licence then I'll be tempted to have more and more actually deadly snakes.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh you still need a DWAL


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeh you still need a DWAL


Then no i'm afraid, I have been (somewhat) forbidden for having DWA (or rather asked very nicely)


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Rain said:


> Are they still DWA? As I will not get a DWA, firstly, it will void my health insurance :'(
> and secondly, if I have a DWA licence then I'll be tempted to have more and more actually deadly snakes.


God knows......LOL
I personally don't agree with it anyway. Seems a bit cruel to me.
MIKE


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

Rain said:


> Who, what, when, where, and how much! lol


 


lol i am afraid i got the last 2 pawel ( animalsmarket) had they where 20 each but i am keeping them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

viper362 said:


> lol i am afraid i got the last 2 pawel ( animalsmarket) had they where 20 each but i am keeping them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


shame. Ah well, I'll just have to find some others somewhere else


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

False Water Cobras look fairly similar to their front fanged cousins<many times removed lol>.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

They have some rough green tree snakes at 1 stop pets n exotics in stapleford along the 52. £24.99 i think. Little babies


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Ally said:


> Milk Snakes - a fantastic mimic!
> 
> Hognoses too, they have a 'venomous look' about them


Im with ally milk snakes look just like coral snakes and other relatives!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

snakelover said:


> Nope it aint black inside a mamba's mouth!


Unless it's a black mamba, in which case the inside is jet-black, hence the name.

I'm assuming you were talking about the green though


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Issa said:


> False Water Cobras look fairly similar to their front fanged cousins<many times removed lol>.


Yeah they do. Fantastic snakes to keep also!

Sorry for the poor quality pics but this was my Hugo:


















They hood-up, not as impressive as a true cobra but interesting to see nonetheless. Rear-fanged but not DWA. Closest thing you'll get to owning an actual cobra without a DWA.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

That's a really pretty snake!
I'm taken with the rough greens too.

-=sigh=- why couldnt nature make a mamba that wouldn't kill me ?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Well if green is your thing then there's always the green cat snakes

Untitled Document

The adults go a nice green colour, babies are tan with a green head and blue eyes

Again, rear fanged but won't kill you.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Well if green is your thing then there's always the green cat snakes
> 
> Untitled Document
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhh that snake is so damn pretty


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm not keen on cat snakes if I'm honest with you. But green snakes are most deffinatly my thing


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

There are quite a few "false viper" species that are relativly harmless RF or harmelss altogether. 

As mentioned Greens do look very mamba like, but stay very small. 

There are False vipers from all around the world that look very nice also. 

Viper Boas 
http://ecoterrariumsupply.com/images/photo_gallery/090_1024x768.jpg
Mock Viper (4 fanges, but weak venom. No license)
http://www.ecologyasia.com/images-k-z/painted-mock-viper_0031.jpg
Keelback (rear fanged with huge venom glands which give them the head shape, but not DWA. Would hurt a tad if it got you though)
http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/data/1558RedKeelFangSV.JPG.JPG
http://www.ecologyasia.com/images-k-z/orange-necked-keelback.jpg
Bull snakes are know as "false rattlers" because of the hiss, and the tail rattling (in wood or leaves they dont have a rattle)
http://wdfw.wa.gov/wlm/living/graphics/snake2.jpg
Pines are the same genus
http://www.captivebred.com/images/prcloseup.jpg
As are Gopher snakes
http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/136395/2/istockphoto_136395_gopher_snake.jpg

Amazon tree boas look very nice, and have a arrow head, and big canine teeth that look like fangs







, but no venom at all. 

http://www.gherp.com/kingsnake/scientific/boa_python/Corallus%20h.%20hortulanus,126,2.jpg
http://www.starzoo.eu/galleri/031/003.jpg

Also vine snakes (RF) look nice
http://static.flickr.com/94/240532364_0e40319763_o.jpg

And red tailed racers
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/43/113794976_2b93c8409b.jpg


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Well then I guess for green snakes you're looking at red-tailed racers, smooth or rough green snakes, assam ratsnakes, rhino ratsnake or _Philodryas baroni_ (sorry don't know the common name of that one).


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I think Rob has one of those mock vipers if I remember correctly


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm really keen on rough/smooth greens, which is why I've put up a wanted ad on the forum.
I LOVE the look of the vine snake!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend vines. They are a pain in the ass to feed. Not many people can keep them alive longterm either.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

not dangerous but very very attractive a mexican black king snake, for the compleately black look.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I wouldn't recommend vines. They are a pain in the ass to feed. Not many people can keep them alive longterm either.


I wont be having one. I've done my research on roughs and smooths, but i know nothing about vines apart from "oooh, thats a pretty snake. None the less, maybe something to look into in the future, if people can successfully keep them better


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Rain said:


> I wont be having one. I've done my research on roughs and smooths, but i know nothing about vines apart from "oooh, thats a pretty snake. None the less, maybe something to look into in the future, if people can successfully keep them better


The problem is they're all WC and they're lizard feeders. If you're happy to supply them with live anoles or small Geckos then fine. I had 3 and it's the only snake species I failed with. Spent MANY hours getting v.frustrated trying to assist them but to no avail. You're infinately better off with the greens IMO.


----------



## R.E.P.07 (May 20, 2007)

*.........*

A watersnake (broad banded) looks somewhat like a copperhaed. Whether there widley availible in captivity i dont know. Have a look. : victory:


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

R.E.P.07 said:


> A watersnake (broad banded) looks somewhat like a copperhaed. Whether there widley availible in captivity i dont know. Have a look. : victory:


do you have the latin name?


----------



## R.E.P.07 (May 20, 2007)

*...........*



milly said:


> do you have the latin name?


Hi, think this is it, _Nerodia fasciata._


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

R.E.P.07 said:


> Hi, think this is it, _Nerodia fasciata._


there are two kinds but this one in the form is nerodia fasciata pictiventris which is a florida banded water snake :flrt: and the other one is nerodia fasciata fasciata and not as attractive as the first one


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Their are litterally hundreds of snakes that either intentionally mimic or just happen to look like venemous snakes.

Unfortunately, they are, as a rule, either WC or just plain hard to keep.

One of the best general cobra mimics i have ever seen and had the pleasure to keep are from the Pseudoxenodon genus. Unfortunately i don't know anyone that has managed to keep them alive for long (best i've done is a couple of months). Despite this i get them EVERY time i am offered because they are just plain friggin awesome!!

If you want a viper replacement then the mock viper is VERY similar. While only around 10-12 inches at adult they still pack a nice little bite that hurts like a MOFO. These are without doubt the hardest snake to get on rodents i have ever had.

If you're looking for something like a mamba then you want Philothamnus, green bush snakes. I'm not sure if these are what people ment by rough greens though as they aren't rough. Either way they are commonly called the false mamba and for good reason, i know someone who was collecting these and grabbed a mamba by mistake!!

For a king cobra replacement you're looking at Ptyas, either P.carinata or P.mucosa. Both big animals and both naturally mimic the king. They are also very rare in the pet trade.

The list is endless :lol2:


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

hey, 

backtracking a bit.... as Si said we have a mock viper, she's real pretty, and stays small which is good.... the other minus is that she's another die hard lizard feeder 

heres a pic....











we also have a _Philodryas baroni_.... theres about a millionty common names but one is th "Argentine long-nosed snake".... he's back-fanged but not DWA.... 

here's the little fella...











the green snakes are lovely, both rough and smooth... just be careful as they can be prone to dying on you if you dont get well established individuals from a reputable source... worth the effort tho once you have them going i'd say...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

No Dan for rough greens we mean _Opheodrys aestivus _- whose common name is Rough green snake.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cat_hendry said:


> hey,
> 
> backtracking a bit.... as Si said we have a mock viper, she's real pretty, and stays small which is good.... the other minus is that she's another die hard lizard feeder
> 
> ...


that must be expensive to feed, I take it you cant scent with lizards its actually got to feed on them, anoles?


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

we tried scenting on geckos and anoles, and leaving the mouse wrapped in shed skink skin but no luck.... just ended up with a really pissed off leopard gecko  hahaha

its not that expensive, feeder geckos can be got for between 2 and 4 quid... its like feeding the condas really, their rabbits are about 3 quid. its just that she's much much smaller 

i know the pros of converting her to mice but in this case i really dont believe she'll ever take to them, and she's happy as she is. I really cant be doing with force feeding an animal that will eat voluntarily... even if it is a lizard...

sorry to all those of you who consider house geckos and anoles to be pets in their own right


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Fangio said:


> No Dan for rough greens we mean _Opheodrys aestivus _- whose common name is Rough green snake.


That's what i thought but they don't look anything like mambas other than the fact they are both green so i wasn't sure


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

I have to say i like the Philothamnus spp... theres just so many species though!!  lots of variation too.... might have to see about getting some the next time they come up...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> That's what i thought but they don't look anything like mambas other than the fact they are both green so i wasn't sure


That and I think people were commenting on the inside of their mouths being black like the black mamba. That's all really.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

cat_hendry said:


> we also have a _Philodryas baroni_.... theres about a millionty common names but one is th "Argentine long-nosed snake".... he's back-fanged but not DWA....
> 
> here's the little fella...
> 
> ...


:flrt: that is SOOOOOO pretty!


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

i think gopher snakes, they remind me of taipans


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, I decided on having the rough green snakes, just doing some last bits of research (I know the basics, just getting questions answered), and setting their future home up tonight.
I've found some CB ones from Exo-Pet on these very forums, should be with me next week with some luck. (no doubt pics to follow)

Thanks for all your help everyone. I've also spoken to the other half about a DWA licence again, however, as the house we're in isn't ours (technicality I wont go into as it's very long winded) I wouldn't be able to get one just yet. So, to make up for it, she's said I can finally think about having a Tegu once all our gerbils have passed on (Which sadly wont be long as they are all very old now  )


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

you should sit down an talk it through with your oh, if thats what you wanna keep then maybe you and her can come to an arrangement, maybe venomoids, or a limit to what you wanna keep...: victory:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

serpentkid100 said:


> you should sit down an talk it through with your oh, if thats what you wanna keep then maybe you and her can come to an arrangement, maybe venomoids, or a limit to what you wanna keep...: victory:


We have spoken it through, and maybe in the future we will have something on the DWA list.
However, as I've said, at the moment, we can't actually get a DWA licence, due to the house not technicly belonging to us


----------

